# Homemade Disbudding Tools



## prairiegal (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok all, I'm really new to this, so forgive me if this is a bad question!

Can you disbud with a homemade tool of some sort, or is an electric iron the only way to go?

We were thinking of a piece of pipe (making sure it's the correct diameter, of course) and heating it very hot. Would this work, or is it going to cause problems?

We are due to have kids in May and I've never done this before. I'd prefer not to spend big bucks on a disbudding tool, since we plan to keep our herd small. However, I also don't want to be inhumane or create major scurs!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you can == but the thing is you need to keep the temperature consistent enough so that you can do two buds on the same goat without having to wait a long while between. 

you will need to put a good sturdy handle on it or you wont be able to hold the pipe with it as hot as it needs to be.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Even if you use an electric iron you should wear gloves. The girl who disbuds for my friend always wears welders gloves so she doesn't burn herself.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Make two. Rangers used to keep several branding irons in the fire so they'd have a hot one ready without waiting.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonder if a soldering iron would work too? Those X50's are also for soldering. Hmmm. I'm curious as to the output of a soldering iron. Next time I go to a store with them I'm going to check it out.


----------

